# Anyone Having Trouble With Portal to RCI?



## PinkTink63 (Aug 2, 2015)

I can't seem to get through!! It doesn't seem to connect! The page to RCI stays blank! Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## cotraveller (Aug 2, 2015)

I tried it a few minutes ago and it worked fine for me.  Maybe it was a temporary thing?


----------

